# Testing too early!!



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi everyone...

I need some advice or just reassuring words...had my egg transfer last saturday (30/1/10) two days after egg collection, i have been a bit giddy and done a test yesterday only to get a neagative  

I'm absolutely devastated now and feel such a failure (a) for being impatient and (b) for getting a negative. In the past i've tried to bury my head in the sand about reading about experiences/symptoms etc as I know i'll just panic and worry!! But i'm now scouring the internet looking for the these stories i've been hiding from!!!!  

Could i still have a pregnancy? Has anyone else been a sausage like me and tested too early??

I think i'm worrying more beacuse the others weren't suitable for freezing 

Any advice would be much appreciated.......


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i tested 4 days before test day and got a negative and i was pregnant with twins


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah thats a coincidence isnt it?!!       

whens your official test day?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

just think the test doesnt count unless its on the right day   
hope you get BFP


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I tested early today and also got a BFN, I also had transfer on the same day as you. Last time I tested  4 DAYS EARLY AND GOT MY bfp. This is also the day in my cycle last time when I bled and was so depressed and went home and drank half a bottle of chardonnay thinking it was all over and obv implantation bleeding was happening so ther would not have been enough HCG todetect a pregnancy in urine anyway. 
Stay away from the peesticks, both of us.


----------



## Minnie78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pink&white, i think you have tested way too early, please wait till test date.
So many stories on tjis board about testing early & getting bfn, then it turns positive, we need to let the body release enough hcg for the test too pick up, & if implantation Is late that's what gives the bfn.

Good luck.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say I think you have tested too early.

Hang on in there until test day      

xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Pinkandwhites - I had a 2 day transfer with my 1st ICSI and my OTD was 14 days later. I tested 9 days after ET and got a BFN! Was devastated! I got a BPF on day 14 - so unnecessary stress was caused for no reason and if i'd just waited  . . . . !
When you're doing your research, take a look at how long it takes for an embryo to implant, then you have to give it a good few days after that to let off the hormones which a hpt can then detect. 
You are way too early, don't do anymore, honestly no test would pick up anything at this time.
Hope this helps,
Laurs xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Laurs thanks for that post. I have had a 2 day transfer, so now will try not to test.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Pinkandwhites - As everyone else has already said you have tested too early.  

I know exactly how you feel though cos I am now 5dp3dt on a medicated FET and am driving myself bonkers     I am due to test on 14/2 which is a week today and don't quite know how I am going to get through the next week...


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Man I did it again and it was -tive. sTOP mad woman.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

armi - stop it step away from the pee sticks


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Armi - as you had a 2 day transfer like I did first time, it takes longer for your embroyo(s) to reach blast stage, implant and then release hormone - hence we have an official test date 14 days later! If I were you I would remove any pee sticks from your house and leave at a friends house, mums house etc and get them the night before OTD, honestly you are wasting them at the moment xxx

Panda - We test on the same date! I had a 3dt on the 1st Feb and yours were a day later, wondering if I can test on the 13th then . . .probably won't I will wait I think, they did say to wait 13 days later. I'm wondering how I will get through this very long week too! xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Laurs - don't test any earlier - leave it as your clinic says.  Read the advice you've just given to Armi and step away from the pee sticks


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

I know Panda, I give out all this advice but never listen to it myself (LOL!!!) Haven't even got any in so no temptation there. Kind of romantic doing it on Valentines Day - well if we get a positive result of course! x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

I tested early and got a BFN on day 11 and on day 13 got a BFP....still did the same with our last go....we never learn do we  

Good luck ladies


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

You're so right! x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

I found this on another thread so thought I'd post it here, hope it helps some of you!!

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: 

1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohhh interesting, though I got BFN on day 11, must waiver on how much is released,  as I had a twin pg to start with.

C.x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry to gatecrash but ...
Hi Dee - remember me?  We were on our last 2ww together in August, I was the terrible pee stick criminal and you were sending the   to me on a daily basis   I have entered into this 2ww with the experience of last time and the knowledge of how much I should have cherished every moment of my 2ww and being PUPO, thats not to say I wont need   again this time but I am very determined to make it to the 16th without testing!  - just wanted to wish you masses of luck for your treatment.  Sending you       

Wishing everyone lots and lots of luck and


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Cam,

Yes I remember you.  That was a busy thread.  I see you are PUPO, how exciting, everything crossed for you.

I'm waiting to start 'sniffing' with my March AF, but of a delay as I had to have my falopian tube removed.

Best of luck to you,

Dee


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Dee - well I wish you masses of luck with your treatment, you were such a support to me, hope time flies for you and March comes quickly for you.... x        x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

cam17 - sending positive vibes


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Avon     -  I behave myself this time too!   xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

This thread cracks me up.    I have bee peeing on 3 stacks a day, plus (TMI) RE PEEING ON MY POSITIVE PEESTICKS FROM 2008!!   All negative BUT I have not given up , especially after reading about te embry life. am 10dp2dt so still early days. Barely enough time to secrete HCG. hAVE 2 BOXS LEFT T PEE ON AS WELL AS THE ONE FROM THE CLINCI!!!!!


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Cam and Dee - I was on the August 2ww too, really glad that you are giving this another go! I test on Sunday. Cam you are two days after me and I see Dee you start in March - so this time we deserve 3 x BFP'S!!!!

Cam will probably see you in the 2ww thread xxx

Dee - Good luck hun with your future tx xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Laurs - yep, back on the rollercoaster again....TBH I haven't joined the 2ww thread cos if you remember last time I got a bit pee stick mad & and I was very weak and ruined my 2ww totally by testing too early so this time I am trying to chill a bit and enjoy this glimmer of hope while it lasts....  I'm going to test on tuesday cos I wsnt given a specific date but it was a 3 day transfer and according to the hospital protocol OTD should be the 16th so it means I can go to work monday and then take tues off to either celebrate   or bury my head under the duvet....

How are you getting on with the    Will be keeping everything crossed for you
  x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Cam- I had a 3dt transfer this time, had ET on 1st and testing on Valentines Day! Also Alice will be 18 months old so would be over the moon if I get a BFP!
Didn't go for blast as I'm just a firm believer that they are best off in their most natural environment!
Have you got any pee sticks in? I'm not buying any till Saturday night so I won't be tempted!
Yep I can't believe I'm on this mad rollercoaster again, you forget how bad the 2ww is though don't you but within days it comes flooding back!

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Laurs - mine were thawed on 1st and I had ET on the 3rd so me testing on the 16th sounds about right then...I haven't ever had a BFP so I am really hoping that these embies will come through and stick....I agree about the blast thing, last time we had 2 blasts and BFN - this time no matter what the hospital said I was going to opt for 3dt! 
I am here if you need me ... 
x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Today is my OTD and I got a positive (FAINT) AFTER DAYS OF NEGS AND FEELING ANXIOUS. Let that be the leesson to you all....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

armi said:


> Let that be the leesson to you all....


Congratulations  

Well said too 

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

armi - congrats!!


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi ladies

I am on the 2WW after a day 3 transfer and tested today day 12 and got a BFN is it too early to test or is there hope that it may change?

Thanks Lorns


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Lorns,
What is your OTD?
I have been told to test 13 days after ET and first wee of the day. This is my 3rd ICSI and last time I was on the 2ww, a lday tested 1 day early and got a BFN and she was devastated, the next day on her OTD in went to a BFP, just goes to show that OTD's are there for a reason. Don't give up hope yet xxx
X


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

lorns - not sure...i tested 4 days before test day and got negative ...and i was preg....depends how early you are....it aint over till test day


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

I am due to test on Monday 15th Feb which is exactly 14 days from transfer.  I know I have been through this so many times and should know not to get my hopes up but this time it was with donor eggs so the chance goes up to 63%.  I was so expecting that this time it may be different that I thought it may show up today.  I am now dissapointed that the test was a BFN and am so hoping that things could change over night but I must admit I just dont think it will happen.  Its great to hear that some people get a negative one day and it can change the next.


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Congrates on your BFP


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pinkandwhites - posted already on another thread, great news chick!   

Lorns - alot can change in 48 hours with your hormones


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Got my BFP, tested one day early!!! xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Laurs - Congratulations on your BFP   
List of symptoms please  
x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

laurs- great news!


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Thankyou for your support, Cam good luck for Tuesday! x

As I always wanted to know these were my symptoms - To start with I DID NOT have sore boobs, no tenderness, no change, no ache nothing and I know this is one of the main symptoms us ladies look for in the 2ww. I have not had this in any of my bfp's, sore boobs for me always come in the 1st trimester but a few weeks after OTD. 
All I have had is dizziness (like when you get up too quick), been very tired, went off milk for a couple of mornings (but been fine recently), heavy feeling in my groin and top of pubic bone (TMI coming - even my mimmie-moo felt very heavy for a couple of days!!!),  and lots of twinges/pains in sides during 1st week and then not a lot during the middle bit at all but last couple of days been lots of pain and twinges. So pain and twinges don't always mean AF ladies! Any other questions will be happy to answer them if I can.

Good luck to you all     to everyone xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Laurs.....bet your face must hurt this morning from smiling...the best valentines pressie ever I bet!
Congratulations
x    x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i didnt have sore boobs either with mine. just achy twinges down below and "shoots" and very hormonal


----------



## bluebabe (May 14, 2009)

Morning girls,

hope you dont mind me joining.  Im on day 11 of 3day fet, otd is tuesday.  Ive had loads of symptoms which made me do an early test today but it was bfn.  Do you think there is any hope for me?


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hi everyone,hope im not intruding,im xenaB,im on day 8 of the dreaded 2ww,boobs ar throbing,period pains & pressure in my lower ab,is it normal realy or is it bad news for my otd on the 22nd feb,any help plse  ^hugme


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Bluebabe - sending you some    and also some   !!  If the embryo isn't releasing enough HCG to be picked up by the test, it won't show positive.  It's not all over until you have a BFN on your OTD AND you get AF!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Bluebabe - Wait till OTD hun. I tested yesterday evening (my OTD was today - how naughty) and got my BFP. You are only on day 11 so the hcg is probably not given out enough for you to get an accurate test,     for you xxx


Xenab - Completely normal, had low down pressure, period pains, dizziness etc and its been a good sign so keep positive, you never know with this treatment xxx

Good luck ladies,
Laurs xxx


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

tanx laurs,im just so up & down at the mo,one min im sooooo positive & next im nearly booking my next treatment.what a rollercoaster eh?


----------



## bluebabe (May 14, 2009)

got my sensible head back on now and not going to test til otd!!!! thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dont test any earlier than the night before official test day!    

and if you are pregnant you should be feeling (most people) some twinging etc down below, cause theres alot happening in there.

good luck girls


----------



## bluebabe (May 14, 2009)

got a bfp this morning, the one i did on sunday i didnt give it long enough to look at the lines and there are 2 lines on it.  moral of the story is dont test 2 early xxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

bluebabe - congrats!


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Cam - How did you get on hun?     for you! xxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Bluebabe - So sorry I messed your post above, Congratulations Hun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Laurs - thought you would want to know, its a BFP here too!  xxx


----------



## bluebabe (May 14, 2009)

woooooohoooooooo cam


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG Bluebabe - you and me in adjoining rooms giving birth


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Cam - I was desperate to know, congratulations!!!! What a fab day xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Laurs...... I know - me and bluebabe had our ET the same day in the next room to each other - having our first scans within 20 minutes of each other!!!    Proper double celebration!  xx


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all I’m new to this, I’ve been reading all of these posts and they are really encouraging! Im so happy to read about all the positive results that are taking place...it just shows there is still hope.  

I am 32 yrs old and now on my 3rd IVF cycle, had my egg collection on Monday 1st Feb 2010 had 2 grade 2 embs (1- 7 cells and 1- 8 cells) transferred back on day 3. 
Now today is day  11 and I tested negative with a HPT, I was almost certain it would be positive as I didn’t have one ounce of bleeding other than cramps and shooting pain from time to time. I had the usual funny colour brown/greying discharge (sorry for the info!) but that’s all I’ve had and I’ve been worried that I haven’t seen this implantation bleeding either!
Now I still get the discharge which looks like a lot like the pessary just a funny brown colour but it’s not flowing or anything...(sorry again!) I’ve had a really achy back upper and lower and been getting headaches..are these signs of a positive result after all?  

I did so much knicker checking too!...don’t think I’ve looked down there as much in my life much as I have during this 2ww!!  Now today is the 14th day and my period still hasn’t come but it was a big negative result, I called my nurse and she told me to check in about 3 days so that’s Thurs 18th Feb. She also told me that the pessaries could be causing my period to be delayed and I’ve also heard that not everyone gets a positive from a HPT and its better to do a BT at the doctors/hospital. 
This afternoon on my way back from dropping mum home (she stayed over to share the results of my PT this morning bless her!)...anyway I had cramping stabbing pains in my tummy but now they’ve calmed down a bit but today IS the day I would have come on ordinarily. 
Sorry if I’m rambling on, I’m just really quite anxious but trusting in God that he will make this time round a positive for us!


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Cherrybaby - god the 2ww is just mindblowing isnt it?  I am   that you have tested too early -Lots of people seem to get a result change after testing early so I really hope that gives you some hope & that your result does change.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

cherrybaby - sounds good to me, i had 7 and 8 cells transferred and twinges etc. youve tested early like i did and i got a bfn. 4 days later i got a bfp. step away from the pee sticks

soo fab so many bfps on this thread


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiya Avon Queen & cam17

Avon- So we had the same cell embs put back!...thats so nice to hear that you got a BFP from them!....ok now im stepping away from the pee stick  !! 

I was so confused because the nurse that was assisting the ET told me to do HPT 11 days later as the 3 day embs added on and counted as the 14 days altogether. But when I told the nurse that has been supporting me the whole way through what I had been told she didnt sound too impressed and said no I need to count 14 days after the eggs are put back...I think it was so cruel of the first nurse to give me wrong info!

Im so hoping and praying for a BFP after my bloods are taken tomorrow. 
Is it too early to have bloods taken if ive been told to wait until thurs to do another HPT, or does the blood detect your levels regardless of the day you take it?

Cam17- I soooo agree with you, my weeks usually go quite quickly but this dreaded 2ww has been doing my head in !

Thank you both so much for your encouragement, you really are making the whole process more bearable!


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Just had to say!   Wow you've all been busy bees, congratulations on your   whats great news for you all  

cherrybaby -   you get that BFP tomorrow


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

cherry baby - i tested 2 weeks after the EC, exactly. mine were 3 day transfer too.  blood should show any levels of hcg. wee sticks need to be on test day or day before to be accurate. i did wee test night before the official blood test came up positive. but 4 days before had been negative


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks living-the-good-life & Avon Queen (blowing you both some bubbles!!)  

I did a very silly thing this morning and took another pee stick test just in case...and like I thought BFN! 
Now im just going to wait until tomorrow morning for my blood test. 

  i'll let you know how I get on, hopefully they'll call me later tomorrow rather than making me wait over night, not sure if I can even wait that long!  

cherrybaby x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Cherrybaby - Good luck with your blood test today, everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

wow ladies lots of bfp s that fab    

I have a problem with testing early last time i tested 2dpt and then tested every day i am 7dpt and started again when my pee sticks came today got a bfn as i am 9 days early my clinic test 16dpt so on a downer now as this is our last try have no more money left so was hoping this would work i know it could be wrong but cant help it    this 2ww is driving me


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

rachelbw -     hang on in there

cherrybaby - im hoping you got bfp and you are so excited youve not had time to post


----------



## Teresa W (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I too tested early today ( STUPID) 3dt on the 11th Feb and OTD 25th Feb I got a negative, I couldn't resist as I was already in the hospital having acupunture and the cost of the tested was only 50 QR in Qatar the equivalent of 10 GBP it came up a BFN.  After already having an ivf baby you'd think I'd know better but no!!  

Since the tranfer I have felted bloated all the time and have hardly eaten because of it!! Lovely Peny at Serum Greece was convinced this was a good sign plus a tiny bit of spotting 2 days after transfer, have any of you experience the same thing? 

I just need a little encourage please... 

Good luck too you all... 

Teresa

xxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

teresa try not to be too down we have both been silly just have to wait till otd and try not to test again  
and hopefully we will get a better result next time good luck  and spotting is a good sighn 

Rachelbw

Ps has anyone herd from cherry baby


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi girls

Can I join you please? I am 8dp2dt with a grade 1 6 cell. This one is a natural FET. I am due my period tomorrow which is why I decided to test today using a first response (up to 6 days before your period) of course it was BFN, unless I held it up to the window and could just see another line.....I read later on this site that it is the "evaporation line"

Anyway, I am going out of my mind. I have no AF symptoms, which I am sure if I am to Have AF when I am due, I would have something? OTD is 1 March. So I guess if I don't bleed by Thursday I am officially late? But I have to wait for a pee stick to show a BFP.

I, like most on here, believe that I should be secreting Hcg by now if I am pregnant, in which case a HPT would detect it. I am so confused becaue I have had NO drugs at all apert from the Pregnyl injection on the 11th Feb. No cyclogest etc. So nothing should affect or stop my AF from coming on time, only a pregnancy!

Sorry for the rant,. This seems such a positive board to join with all the success stories and reading them has made me feel better, just wish I could stop obsessing......that can possibly delay AF, lol


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I havent been here in ages! 

Avon Queen thank you for staying so positive for me but I tested last wed 17th Feb and had a BFN, I came on that morning and knew it was not good news! 
Hubby has been great and has suggested we decorate the house in the meantime. 

I have an appointment with the doctor this afternoon to discuss when we want to try again, and im just so keen to get on with it again!

I wish you ladies all the best and speak soon    x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

cherrybaby so sorry hun   

too all of us who have tested early like me just wait till otd


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

cherrybaby - gutted for you. i was still hoping just incase. praying for your next go hun, its just a game of chance


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Thank you Avon Queen & rachelbw  !!...

I had a consultation with the doctor and she is very happy for me to go ahead with the egg sharing again. Myself and hubby think its good to have a break though so not going to try again until April...im excited to try again but dont want to get my hopes up too much...praying for a Blasty next time too!  . 

Hope your all doing well, rachelbw how is everything going with you hun? Got my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

cherrybaby - good luck for april hun, and you get some rest and some tlc   everytime i had a bad thing happened, i would buy a pair of nice shoes. not the same i know, but it was still nice


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry if that sounded bad, i didnt mean it to?


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Avon Queen, that's fine and your soooo right! I am actually quite obsessed with shoes so thats exactly what I have been doing!  

Thanks for the encouragement to keep going, I think I was desperately in need of a break after the last treatment and im ready to go again in April!  

How's everything with you? Havent heard back from rachelbw, I hope everything went ok for her...still have my fingers and toes crossed for her


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

cherrybaby - Yeah, you need to treat yourself. i still wear my shoes i got after miscarriage, nice beaded slip on ones for summer. Id focus on april, i was always better when i had a month/appointment to focus on. Its all a (cruel) game of chance. Good luck for your next try      Im ok thanks  

Rachelbw - positive vibes to you


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies 

thank you girls for your postive vibes but it was a BFN agin so thinking where to go next not sure what to do yet but sure not giving up yet.

Cherrybaby glad you are looking forward to april so hope it works out for you this time  

Avon queen- how are you hun and totaly agree with shoe shopping it does make you forget how cruel life is for a short period of time wierd. My Dh does not undersatand how i have so many pairs of shoes but i live and die in one pair 

Good luck for the future everyone 
lots of love 
Rachelbw


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

rachelbw - im so sorry hun     i have lots shoes most of mine look same   but i still love my special ones i got cause id have never spent that much on myself. you have to treat yourself


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi just wanted to say that I really enjoyed reading this thread...............congrats to those with BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!  And it just goes to show you can get a BFP anywhere up to the OTD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i had got very negative and had no confidence in my body, or myself, and when i got bfp and they said it was 2, i thought they were taking the mickey!! thought i would lose them both and it was more bad luck as the only experience id had of pregnancy was a bad one. and if i couldent carry 1 how the hell was i supposed to carry 2. but i did. and i said to myself on the day they were born "If i die today, i die complete" oooh im emotional today its cause im due on!!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Pink and Whites and Avon Queen thanks for your replies!!!!!!!!!!!  Its great to hear you are both getting on so well hope to join you soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Seems like ages since ive been on here! 

Hope your all doing well and enjoying this lovely weather at last!   

Kept it a bit quiet this time round and had my ET on Monday 31st May. 

Im determined not to worry this time round as ive had my share of knicker checking and pee sticks to last a lifetime. 
This time I had 1-7 cell embie and 1-3 cell embie. Was thinking whats the point of putting the 3 cell one back but the embryologist said its not impossible for the cells to keep dividing. Im really praying either of them get cushy and stay put!

Just thought i'd pass by and say hi, and encourage all you hopeful mummies to hang in there!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

cherrybaby - hello love. you never know, that 3 cell one could be a little toughie     sticky vibes for both


----------



## cherrybaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Avon Queen!! How are you hun, well I hope!   

Yep im really hopeful for these little fighters on this cycle! Im finding that im alot calmer this time round, probably because I kinna now what to expect with all the signs and symptoms my body went through as well as knowing I have 1 more attempt at egg sharing if this is not successful. 

LOL im also hoping that with this new found 'calmness' it will make a difference to the result when I test on Monday 14th June. 

Quick question, Do you know whether I am able to egg share at another clinic once my chances have expired at my current one?

Thank you for your sticky vibes...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry chick i didnt eggshare......you could PM "eggsharer" she is a twin mum and im guessing by the name she shared


----------

